# Celexa and Adderall



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

...


----------



## jackbarrett (Oct 15, 2012)

When you take SSRI drugs like Citalopram, most of stimulants like Adderall will not make effect on you. Basically SSRIs 'mask' the activity of amphetamines and you need to take more so you can get desired effect. I bet you are on low dose for maintenance.


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

Cerberus said:


> So far adderall has been effective for me with celexa. My anxiety has decreased and I'm able to focus when I want to focus.


Like jack above you already said, I'm willing to bet that entirely thanks to the Celexa and has nothing to do with the adderall.


----------



## jackbarrett (Oct 15, 2012)

http://www.drugs-forum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=125284


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

A lot of times serotonin/SSRI will overrule the stimulant so to speak. The stimulant is still doing itt's job, but it goes unnoticed because of the serotonin being too high in relation to.

But that doesn't seem to be the case (yet) for you so all good.

What are your dosages of both?


----------

